# أريد جميع عناوين وتليفونات شركات البترول ولكم جزيل الشكر



## محمود ذكي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

أرجو منكم تزويدي بعناوين بأسماء ومقر شركان البترول في مصر وأرقام التليفونات بعد اذنكم
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kareemadel (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*عناوين الشركات*

دي عناورين الشركات في مصر


----------



## كريم شاكر (6 سبتمبر 2008)

kareemadel قال:


> دي عناورين الشركات في مصر


 السلام عليكم الملف مش عاوز يفتح من فضلك انزله مره اخرى وياريت يكون ورد اذا استحسن


----------



## kareemadel (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*للاخ كريم شاكر*

عناورين الشركات في ملف وورد


----------



## عمران احمد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## رضا العطار (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## kareemadel (10 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكرا ع واجب وانا في خدمتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## ازال اويل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*الشركات النفطية*

مشكور ياعزيزي
واللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## taherelaraby (5 يوليو 2009)

حقيقى لدى الملتقى مواضيع شيقة للغاية واشكركم على مجهوداتكم ووفقكم الله


----------



## taherelaraby (5 يوليو 2009)

الملفات المرفقة تمت مراجعتها وهى توضح الشركات المصرية والاجنبية المندمجة مع الهيئة المصرية للبترول او الشركة القابضة للغاز ومرفق فيلم عن اول شحنة غاز مصرى يتم تصديرها للخارج عن طريق ناقلة غاز lng عام 2005 عن طريق ميناء ادكو بخليج ابى قير


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ياسلام لو مواقع ويب وايميلات .......


----------



## وائل عبده (19 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الفيلم


----------

